# official directv suspension policy



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

was poking around the forum looking for answers (and saw conflicting responses) but finally decided to check on DTVs site and figured someone else may benefit from this...seems to be all encompassing...clearly states about the credits and things like that...so things like free HD for 2 years is calendar time, not actively subscribed time.

http://support.directv.com/app/answ...sion/L3RpbWUvMTMxOTIxMDk3NS9zaWQvLS1VVWc3SGs=

If you will not be using your DIRECTV service and would like to temporarily suspend your account, please call us at 1-800-531-5000 between 8:00 AM and 10:00 PM.

Reasons you might put your service on hold include:

Going away on vacation
You have a second home and only need service for part of the year
You are moving or relocating to a new location and it will be a while before you can have DIRECTV service at your new home
Requirements for putting your service on hold

Zero balance on your bill
Customers with only 1 account are allowed a maximum of 2 suspend requests every 12 months
Customers with 2 or more accounts are allowed a maximum of 4 suspend requests per account every 12 months
Total time with service suspended per 12 month period can not exceed 6 months
The minimum time for an account suspend is 30 days
Additional reminders about putting your service on suspension:

•Service agreements are extended for the amount of time the account is in suspension. For example: Your service agreement expires in June, but then you suspended the account for 4 months.The updated service agreement now ends in October
•Recurring or promotional credits don't get extended. For example: You currently have 6 months left of a $10 for 12 months credits offer, but suspend your account for 2 months. You will forfeit the credits during the time in suspend. Your account will receive the remaining 4 months of credits when it is reinstated from suspension
•If there is an active sports subscription installment payment on the account any remaining multi-pay charges are billed to your account when it's reinstated from suspension even if the season has ended


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I can hear the screams of bloody murder now over the forfeit of monthly credits.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

harsh said:


> I can hear the screams of bloody murder now over the forfeit of monthly credits.


 Over 50 million Americans strong! for DTV will that drop because of the Fox being drop on Nov-1?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dishman1999 said:


> Over 50 million Americans strong! for DTV will that drop because of the Fox being drop on Nov-1?


Not likely. Sure, some would drop them IF it happens. But it doesn't include local affiliates, Fox News etc. I don't want to lose Nat Geo either, there's a new Bordain series starting in November, but I won't suspend because of it.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

my guess is since they are literally losing revenue they dont feel we deserve the credits then  Though in theory if the prices keep going up the credits lose their relative value a tad

i'm on the fence since i read this policy. i was 99.9999 % sure i was going to cancel but only had my premiere one week so suspension seems like just what i need to be sure i can live with the tivo only and if i cant, just flick the switch and DTV comes back on


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Suspension is always cheaper than coming back after a few months.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

newsposter said:


> my guess is since they are literally losing revenue they dont feel we deserve the credits then


They're losing revenue *and* costs. So really they're losing nothing. They have no problem extending the commitment because it helps them, but won't extend the credits because that would help the customer. Shady.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Suspension is always cheaper than coming back after a few months.


How so? When I left, my bill was over $100/month and my equipment was old and slow. A few weeks later I was inundated with offers to come back, with free installation, free new HD DVRs, latest SWM/DECA, free ST and $30/month off my bill for year 1, and $15/month off for year 2. That's a about grand less than suspension.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

I called my electric company and asked for free stuff....they laughed at me.....


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

wahooq said:


> I called my electric company and asked for free stuff....they laughed at me.....


Thats not very nice of them. I bet you were even a very "loyal" customer who has paid his bill for services rendeder too. :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

wahooq said:


> I called my electric company and asked for free stuff....they laughed at me.....


Southern California Edison recently sent me a free "conservation" kit that included a couple new light bulbs (appropriate), a low-flow shower head (appropriate, I suppose, but I would have expected to get that from my water company) and a $10 Starbucks card (not appropriate, but I'm using it anyway)


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

wow you dont even have to talk to anyone to suspend, just tell the computer what day you wanna restart


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

For me....suspending the account after trying to cancel was a very good option.

I moved to the mountains and have tons of trees on my property.

The CSR actually pulled up the google maps and looked at the imagery and thought that it would not be possible to get service.

THANKFULLY.....the account was suspended for a month or so and a very knowledgeable installer came out to the property. He managed to install the dish (after many signal tests verified by me) that it would be good to go.

Service established...kept my equipment (with a couple of new receivers) and now I have service as expected.

Suspension saved me some bucks....got me back with DirecTV.....AND....I have the service I am used to.

So if you are moving, need some time away, etc.......ask for a suspension of the account. Perhaps cancelling and getting a new subscriber offer may be better but for me the suspension worked flawlessly.


----------

